# How come when I smoke , I dont feel nothing?



## Flylkorean (Aug 11, 2005)

How come when I smoke I feel nothing at all ? All I feel is a tingle from my hand to my forearm. Is it the bud thats not strong enough? or does it depend on each person? btw I smoked kush .


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 11, 2005)

i think you don 't know how to smoke weed.


----------



## Flylkorean (Aug 11, 2005)

...........................................


----------



## baked brownie (Aug 11, 2005)

try inhaling or just get sum better herb


----------



## transcend187 (Aug 12, 2005)

First of all, how much did you smoke?

Whenever I smoke, I inhale until it starts to burn, take a couple more light puffs, and then inhale air away from the joint/bong until my lungs are full.  Some people like to hold it in for a second or to, I'm not sure if it makes a difference.  Diffusion (wait...is it diffusion or osmosis?) through the alveoli is pretty quick.

I will usually be stoned within five to seven minutes (actually stoned, not just "feeling it") if I inhale this way.  Less, if I'm using a bong.

In my opinion, it is KEY - absolutely imperative - that you inhale more air after taking a hit.  It keeps the THC in your lungs (or moves it there if its still in your mouth or windpipe), and you're less likely to cough than if you just take the hit and hold.

And maybe you're just not taking enough hits.  You're very, very unlikely to get stoned off one or two hits unless you're smoking some CRAZY shit.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 12, 2005)

transcend187 said:
			
		

> First of all, how much did you smoke?
> 
> Whenever I smoke, I inhale until it starts to burn, take a couple more light puffs, and then inhale air away from the joint/bong until my lungs are full. Some people like to hold it in for a second or to, I'm not sure if it makes a difference. Diffusion (wait...is it diffusion or osmosis?) through the alveoli is pretty quick.
> 
> ...


 

What you say is correct to a point Trans. I would like to add a few things. When you smoke a joint don't smoke it like a cig. or clamp your lips around it. Put it lightly around your lips and let your finger and thumb touch your lips. then inhale. You will suck in air as well as the smoke. hold it in for as long as you can. Sometimes the smoke will try to escape through your nose so if you like you can hold your nose as well. The longer you keep it in the the more THC you will get. If you smoke out of a bong put a couple of ice cubes in the water. don't fill it to high or will suck water. Suck as much as you can to fill the tube, and just before you stop sucking let go of the little whole and you will get a hit you wont forget. If you smoke out of a pipe once you get your hit suck in some air and then hold it as before.

One thing that concerns me though about all this. His question that brings about some questions from me. How old are you? How long have you been somking or trying to smoke?

By the way Trans. It is not always true that you will not cough from not sucking in the air. In the 1970's we use to get weed that was called "Expansion Weed" You could hit just a little. You would feel your lungs expand and you would cough your ass off. After you were done coughing youpass on the next hit cause you were stoned. Also it all depends on how much you suck in. The problem is not what is left in the windpipe. The problem is how much smoke is in your lungs.


----------



## cincy boy (Aug 13, 2005)

your smoking bad weed I'v smoked for about 10 years and I still get high


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 13, 2005)

It could be bad weed or not even weed at all. That is assuming the person has no clue on what weed looks or smells like. But even bad weed you get a buzz even if it is a small one.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2005)

You know, the first time I smoked, I felt nothing at all.  Few believe me when I say that, but it's true.  Have you smoked more than once?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 17, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> You know, the first time I smoked, I felt nothing at all. Few believe me when I say that, but it's true. Have you smoked more than once?


 
first TWO times i smoked i felt nothing. then the third time i used a friends 22 inch bong, hit it 3 times and was gone.. (i was told i also smoked about two more bowls that night from a regular pipe but i don't remember that). that was the highest i've ever been, but that isn't to say I don't get high anymore. just basically do what transcend and columbian connection were saying.


----------



## Killuminati420 (May 10, 2009)

i had to go clean for 2 years, got my tolerence down but now i blaze like all day everyday been on this streak for over a year, anyone heard of someone quitting weed for a while to get their tolerance back down?


----------



## cubby (May 10, 2009)

Maybe the grass you're smoking is the lawn kind.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 10, 2009)

He said it was kush, so my guess is the poor guy is getting weed that has been keefed to the point where it is a placebo bud. I've said it before, there is a rash of people selling good green looking buds that have been shaken to the point that the thc quantity is next to nothing. Of course it's also possible he didn't inhale deep enough, virgin puffers do that alot.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 10, 2009)

when i first smoked i literally puffed over 40 times in one night. All my friends were murkked but felt completely normal, I thought I was immune or something. Later that night I tried at my friends house with his brothers illadelf and it all just hit me on the third or so hit. To this day it was the highest id ever been.


----------



## leafminer (May 11, 2009)

It is quite normal, your experience.
Most of the ole stoners here might have forgotten, but I know that when I first started, and it was hash, it took maybe four or five joints before I 'got the idea'.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 11, 2009)

If you don't feel nothing, then you are feeling something, so it is working......double negatives.....If you don't feel anything then i would worry, but if you are not feeling nothing then not feeling nothing is fine as long as the not feeling nothing is a good feeling....ya feel me?

PS-This thread is OLDER THAN DIRT


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 11, 2009)

*This thread is from 2005*:banana:


----------



## nvthis (May 11, 2009)

I think this is the oldest thread I have ever seen revived!:rofl:


----------



## PencilHead (May 11, 2009)

Wonder if the guy ever got high?  Ahhhh.


----------



## purplephazes (May 11, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Wonder if the guy ever got high? Ahhhh.


he may have switched to acid and forgot to come back !! 4 yrs later !


----------



## fishboybug (May 19, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> It is quite normal, your experience.
> Most of the ole stoners here might have forgotten, but I know that when I first started, and it was hash, it took maybe four or five joints before I 'got the idea'.


  took an 1/8 for me the first time.  i have always thought that it was just because my mind and body didn't know what signs to look for or how to deal with it.  i have also quit for a week or two from time to time to make my swag "feel" a little better.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 19, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> i had to go clean for 2 years, got my tolerence down but now i blaze like all day everyday been on this streak for over a year, anyone heard of someone quitting weed for a while to get their tolerance back down?


 
You have failed.


----------



## Hick (May 19, 2009)

> How come when I smoke , I dont feel nothing?


..hmm.. I gotta' smoke _all day_, 'fore I .."don't feel nothing"


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 19, 2009)

Funny, I feel "something" until I smoke.


----------

